
Japan's First VR Porn Festival Canceled Prematurely Because of Overcrowding - Petedoes
http://vrtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?3334-Japan-s-First-VR-Porn-Festival-Canceled-Prematurely-Because-of-Overcrowding
======
mchahn
This reads like an advertisement. Also, I wonder where this is going. When
DVDs first came out with the capability of different camera angle choices,
porn quickly picked up on this and made a big deal about it but it went
nowhere as far as I can tell.

Porn seems to lead in technology advances in general. Videotape porn was
rented in many porn video stores before store rentals became mainstream.

